# Video: Tempering valve rebuild and iso valves added



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

http://youtu.be/cKcUwCfhTps

See my blog for the original service call if this didn't make sense. This was the return job being completed.

Blog: http://protechplumbingllc.com/the-importance-of-isolation-valves


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Here is the video of me actually doing some of the work. I was having a really crappy day. It was like 100 degrees outside and I was working in an unconditioned boiler room. I had the managers,maintenance staff and truckers bothering me every few minutes about how long the water would be down. My power tubing cutter shorted out. My camera had a full memory card.

Every damn thing in the world was fighting me today :furious:

http://youtu.be/T-WieDNq7QY


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Shouldn't the iso valves on the hot and the mixed be on the other side of the bypass tees?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Colgar said:


> Shouldn't the iso valves on the hot and the mixed be on the other side of the bypass tees?


In an ideal world, yes. This setup still works. But you are right, had the tees been installed as you say, the valve could be serviced while in bypass.

It can still be serviced as is, they will just lose tempered water while the parts are changed. There was a bunch of fittings and strapping in the way above the valve on the tempering line. I think that is why I did it the way I did.


----------

